

Text message crashes iphone - Devagamster

This particular text locks iphone users out of their messaging app if sent via text message. I think its some sort of malformed unicode, but in any case this is not ok apple.<p>لُلُصّبُلُلصّبُررً ॣ ॣh ॣ ॣ
冗
======
infmonkeys
Seems to be an overflow buffer attack that predominantly effects 5s users.

via u/MrBnF
[http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/37edde/el...](http://www.reddit.com/r/explainlikeimfive/comments/37edde/eli5_how_that_text_you_can_send_to_friends_turns/)

------
Rick_Sullivan
More discussion about the possible cause in another Reddit thread:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/37e8c1/malicious_text...](http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/37e8c1/malicious_text_message/)

I don't think it's a buffer overflow attack. Seems to be something wrong with
rendering Arabic text when a message is shortened.

